# Making A Router Hinge Recessing Jig



## jedmc571 (24 Nov 2008)

Hello, 

Can anyone point me towards any posts on the forum referencing this ?

If not... could you advise the best way to construct one, and what size collet/cutter is required for a 75mm butt hinge.

I know I could Google it, but you sort the wheat from the chaff here pretty much instantly, that's why we use it I guess.

Regards

Jed


----------



## OllyK (25 Nov 2008)

I bought the Trend one when B&Q were having a clear out, have a look on their site, the main point of note is the size of the metal insert you use depending on the size of the hinge.


----------



## paulm (25 Nov 2008)

Try here for bush offsets

http://www.wealdentool.com/acatalog/tips_13.html

Cheers, Paul


----------



## paulm (25 Nov 2008)

And here for making a jig 

http://www.routerworkshop.com/hingetip.html

Cheers, Paul


----------



## paulm (25 Nov 2008)

A better jig here

http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=1VgU ... &ct=result

Cheers, Paul


----------



## gidon (25 Nov 2008)

Jed

If it's a one off I'd just make a template like I made here:












To make the template, draw around the hinge, add on the offset and carefully cut out. Stick on with double sided carpet tape.

Cheers

Gidon


----------



## Derek Willis. (25 Nov 2008)

If you buy the C.M.T. Milling cutter with top bearing you will not need to use bushes or worry about offsets.
Just make a cutout in your jig the exact size of the butt hinge and rout out with the C.M.T. cutter which is 12mm dia.the bearing will follow the jig cutout and your recess will be exact.
Derek.


----------



## busy builder (25 Nov 2008)

I too made acouple for 75mm and 100mm, the wanted one for 5" as well, so after carting these about I decided to buy a quality alluminium adjustable type. easy to adust for door thickness and size of hinge. it also comes in handy for other stuff.

Same as this Item number: 130253086711 on ebay but I got mine from local hardware shop for a bargain £12 in a sale.

very well made too.


----------



## Digit (25 Nov 2008)

It seems that many of us use a hinge cutting jig, but unless I've missed something, nobody has mentioned cutting the matching recess in the door frame.

Roy.


----------



## joiner_sim (25 Nov 2008)

I have made one out of ply as well, great if you're like me and always use the same sizes hinges. My template is made so it can be just put against the bottom or top of the door and thats where the location of the hinge needs to be, so no marking out either. With the jig being slightly longer, I can just clamp it on and away i go using Makita trimmer.


----------



## joiner_sim (25 Nov 2008)

Digit":1irs9ddu said:


> It seems that many of us use a hinge cutting jig, but unless I've missed something, nobody has mentioned cutting the matching recess in the door frame.
> 
> Roy.



I suppose you could make one. If the frame is a rebated one, have a template on batton of some kind?


----------



## wizer (25 Nov 2008)

I got this a few years back and it's terrible. 






Typical Dakota rubbish, I should have learned my lesson back then. The bit was the main culprit, I've kept it and will use it with a guide collar next time


----------



## Another Dave (25 Nov 2008)

Wizer, I've got one of those, as has my workmate, and we both think they are great!

easily adjusted and it stays set. It is also versatile enough to use for other rebates and mortices besides the shallow hinge recesses.

Wouldn't be without it now.


----------



## wizer (25 Nov 2008)

Do you use it with the bearing bit that came with it? Mine was terrible, disintegrated.


----------



## Digit (25 Nov 2008)

Fortunately Simon I don't hang doors professionally so my method is based on my requirements.
I have a perspex jig that attaches to a piece of Ally angle so that it can be clamped to either door or frame.
I pin a lathe to the inside of the reveal, clamp the jig against the lathe's lower end and cut the recess. I now pin a longer lathe to the reveal, move the jig down to locate on the lathe, clamp, then cut recess.
I have another lathe 3mill shorter than the top one used in the reveal, this is pinned to the edge of the door, the jig located against it and the recess cut. Next I pin the long lathe to the door, move the jig down to locate against the lathe and cut the recess.
Bingo! One pair of hinge recess in perfect alignment.
I use another jig to set the hinge so that the pivot protrudes from the reveal and the door by the same amount.
One of the greatest aids IMO is one of AX's hinge centering drills.

Roy.


----------



## Another Dave (25 Nov 2008)

Wizer, 

It never came with a bit IIRC, and I've always used it with a guide bush with great success on both Dewalt and Bosch routers.


----------



## Another Dave (25 Nov 2008)

.


> Digit wrote:
> It seems that many of us use a hinge cutting jig, but unless I've missed something, nobody has mentioned cutting the matching recess in the door frame.
> 
> Roy.



The thing is many times it's a replacement door your hanging, so it's only the door that needs recessed to match the existing frame.

Otherwise, as the earlier poster said, make something to fit in the frame. Commercially available frame jigs are quite expensive.


----------



## Digit (25 Nov 2008)

Quite agreed Dave, I've replaced all the damn doors in this place. What I do then is set the jig on the frame, cut lathes to match and transfer to the door.
I've given up struggling with the damn things and with my jigs I can even drill the screw holes before offering the door into the frame.
Wish I'd worked it out a few dozen doors ago though! :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## Another Dave (25 Nov 2008)

Digit":343rpb5h said:


> What I do then is set the jig on the frame, cut lathes to match and transfer to the door.
> 
> Roy.



For new doors AND frames reverse the same idea, and cut a lath (rod) to use as template on the frame, from the door you cut with the jig.

Now that's a GOOD idea! Genius!

Dave.


----------



## Digit (25 Nov 2008)

> Genius!



Of course! :lol: :lol: 

Roy.


----------

